# Alcons



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I did my first real track day with my Nissan R35 GTR yesterday at the Jonathan Palmer Autodrome. Also did the Bruntingthorpe Asda Charity day for with GTROC

The Alcons are amazing!! 

In 30 years of motor sport and having been through nearly every manufacturer of brakes and brake upgrade kits, never have I notice so much difference in an already well established and well know manufactures brakes i.e. Brembo, to the Alcons. 

They were sure footed at every use and did not fade or have any knock off at all during the whole day. 

The day was open pit alone and I started promptly at 9-00am and didn’t finish until 5-00 pm with an hour for lunch. 

Just to give you some idea of the amount of usage the car and brakes had, I used £160-00 worth of fuel at £1-15p a litre on a 3.8 mile circuit!!! 

I was not hanging about either as I took on everything from a Ferrari 360 Modena to a 2007 Porsche GT3 RS and several “super light kit cars”, including 2 radicals and the usual Caterham brigade and none of them could hold a candle to the mighty GTR which, had it not been for the confidence in the brakes I would not have been as fast.

I know they are expensive but ................................ brakes or your life ? 

I know where I would want to spend my money !!!!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I run Alcon disks on the front Steve (which replaced the Greddy disks which came with the calipers). Amazing feel and power.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, I just cannot reiterate enough how powerfull and composed they were considering I was hauling nearly 2 ton of car down from 150mph to 25mph for the hairpin at the end of the “Palmer” straight !!!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I still chortle when I watch my videos from Brunters where other cars brake and I continue on at 150mph.....


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

No issues with noise with your Milltek Steve?

What did your gearbox temps go to? I usually find that a bigger restriction than the brakes.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi Dave, was gonna give you a call, but was nakerd after the drive back through the bl**dy stupid BH traffic

OK Static noise test was 95.8 (so your Cob is adding 4.2dB !!)

Drive by was at 85 (their limit is 87 as you know) and a very nine man came up to me and said what have you done to it, it's getting louder (that’s cos I was starting to use it after about 3 x 5 lap sessions and learning the track and car)

Trans temp got 120 degree’s and then I would do my cooling off lap and returned to pits. That was about 5 laps of the 3.8 mile full circuit. 1 lap ish to warm tyres, eng, and gearbox. I used the car in RRR mode in auto and “manual” after mastering it. What a fantastic car out on track though !


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> Hi Dave, was gonna give you a call, but was nakerd after the drive back through the bl**dy stupid BH traffic
> 
> OK Static noise test was 95.8 (so your Cob is adding 4.2dB !!)
> 
> ...


Hmm, quite a big difference in noise (mine was 100db). Must be because mine has done over 4000 miles and quite a few track days. Cobb won't add any noise in neutral!

Did you see how I fared in the wet? There's a vid up in the Gallery...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Err; mine has just clocked 7,000 miles! But not of track use (I hope) LOL

Could be differences with noise testing equipment (shouldn’t be I know) wind direction, or they just didn’t like you at CC !!!

Nope I haven’t seen it, can you send me the link as I can never find stuff in there as I couldn’t find A BEUT at Japfest !!!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> Err; mine has just clocked 7,000 miles! But not of track use (I hope) LOL
> 
> Could be differences with noise testing equipment (shouldn’t be I know) wind direction, or they just didn’t like you at CC !!!
> 
> Nope I haven’t seen it, can you send me the link as I can never find stuff in there as I couldn’t find A BEUT at Japfest !!!!


Nah, I was ok at CC if you remember. It was at Bedford they were beginning to show the noise board.

Vid is here: YouTube - Auto-Journals.com/Evo Mag's R35 GT-R in the wet


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, didn't realise you help them cut the grass !!!
It's a great place in the dry !!!!


----------



## trev0006 (Aug 9, 2008)

Mine are not loud at all, maybe because I only have about 1000 miles on them.










David.Yu said:


> Hmm, quite a big difference in noise (mine was 100db). Must be because mine has done over 4000 miles tires sport cars and quite a few track days. Cobb won't add any noise in neutral!
> 
> Did you see how I fared in the wet? There's a vid up in the Gallery...


----------

